
Kik launches Bot Builder - redskatest
https://dev.kik.com/#/home
======
itsdrewmiller
Guessing they will have a little more trouble pushing this npm publisher
around:

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/botbuilder](https://www.npmjs.com/package/botbuilder)

